# Wireless laptop - wired desktop - internet



## Gobbas (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi.

I have no wireless router and would like to connect with a laptop to the internet using it's built in Wi-fi. The way I was hoping that would work was if I could buy some sort of (preferably USB if stable) device that I plug into my desktop computer to give it some wireless capability and just let it share it's connection.

Is this possible and not too costly? What kind of device would i need, link to examples would be appreciated.

The desktop runs Vista x64 and laptop would be XP home if it matters.

I know nothing about networking and is the thing I dread the most when it comes to computers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd recommend a wireless router.  Plug the desktop into the router via wired cable.  Plug your Internet device into the router.  And then the laptop will have wireless Internet access.

Most desktops have wired integrated.  Most laptops have wireless integrated.  All you should need is a router and maybe some cables.  Wireless routers start around $50 USD.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 7, 2008)

Totally agree on the router thing but $50, no way! (Unless you mean like an N router )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314006

$20, and the wireless you will get on that will out do any USB dongle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh, I'm only in the market for $100+ (gigabit & draft-n) so I don't pay attention to the cheaper ones. 


Even then, Draft-N routers start at $30.  I'm out of touch. :shadedshu


----------



## Gobbas (Dec 7, 2008)

One reason I do not want a router is because the modem is quite far away from the main area where the computer would be used and with several walls/floors inbetween. I currently have 3 25 meter cables and they are just long enough to get to the desktops and stuff, So I am not sure the signal would be stable. Second reason why I would not like a router is I have no idea how it would interact with the modem since it is different than any other modem I have ever had before. It has several connection points in it, and even has a settings page like a router (though not usable without information from provider which they don't give out) So i think it is some sort of modem/router mix already so I do not know.

But would not one of those USB stick things work or are they crap?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2008)

You got a router-modem combo device.  Page through the settings on there to see if there are any options in regards to wireless.  It may already have wireless capability.  If that is the case, you could just pick up a wireless access point device to extend the range of the wireless to where it needs to be.




Gobbas said:


> But would not one of those USB stick things work or are they crap?


They work but they seem to be picky and have weaker range than built-in solutions.  Here's a list of wireless adapters if you want to go down that route.


----------



## Gobbas (Dec 7, 2008)

I can not access the settings, they have some sort of user block on that since they do not want people to screw around in there i guess. But I doubt it has any wireless capabilities since it does not have an antenna, atleast not an antenna.

So they would work but not something that is recommended, ok.

Guess I just have to make up my mind then.

Thanks for the help.

Edit: Solid concrete floors might be making it impossible to get a signal upstairs from the modem. An adabter in the computer would only have to deal with the wooden walls atleast.


----------

